# Little vid of the 500



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing special really-But managed to take a newer vid of it and figured I would share....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

god damn ak, that tank never ceases to amaze me, beautiful fish... it's nice to see them in action


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damnnn..nots that big pacu...how often and how much does he eat?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Outstanding AK, more please..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> Outstanding AK, more please..


In the near future Sir....Thanks for the kind words


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

The pacu, aro and CK sure make that 500 look small. Cant wait to see the feeding vid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> The pacu, aro and CK sure make that 500 look small. Cant wait to see the feeding vid


Thanks-
More than likely the feeding vid will done this comming sunday....

Go big or go home


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Go big or go home


You ain't kidding, sir.. WOW, huge tank and fish, and one hell of a load you feed them LOL

TY for sharing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Go big or go home


You ain't kidding, sir.. WOW, huge tank and fish, and one hell of a load you feed them LOL

TY for sharing
[/quote]

Thanks Sir-
It would be quite depressing to actually know what a monthly feeding bill is for this tank...LOL

All fish in perfect health-With the acception of my RD-She is in breeding mode and decided to try and battle with the bigger fish---So her fins look like garbage at the moment...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Knowing that this is a 500 gallon tank truly puts the size of those fish into perspective.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Mettle----They are starting to make that tank look quite small already.....


----------

